# openvpn and eth0 vs. wlan0

## evlich

Hello,

On my laptop I've got two ways to connect to the internet, usually it's just wireless, but sometimes I have wired. My laptop is also a client in a vpn network that it connects to on startup. The problem is that there seems to be a dependency of openvpn on eth0 or wlan0 rather than it picking the one that is currently up (preferring eth0). Is there a way to set this up? It seems like I will need to specify the dependencies manually but I don't know how to do that.

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

----------

## MacGyver031

if you have openrc then you should modify 

```
/etc/rc.conf
```

 where it states 

```
#rc_depend_strict="YES"
```

 to 

```
rc_depend_strict="NO"
```

BR

----------

